# Eddy Merckx Cycles is opening own US distribution



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Spotted on twitter:
Press release: After 29 years of being imported by Gita, Eddy Merckx Cycles is opening its own US distribution. Starts in late August.


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

Interesting, thanks for sharing that.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Merckx has a new guy at the helm, expect some changes, for the better


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

Very good I have a total of 4 merckx's,last one is a LXM w/7900 from ebay last summer,now if only GIOS does something here ,I have an A-90 al.,Id like to try the Gress.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

merckxman said:


> Spotted on twitter:
> Press release: After 29 years of being imported by Gita, Eddy Merckx Cycles is opening its own US distribution. Starts in late August.


The brand in the U.S. is in a lot of trouble. It doesn't sell. I thought the EMX-5 was fairly interesting but it did not fit. Now I see it's being heavily discounted and sold off.
I have not seen a single EMX-5 on the road except one parked next to a bike shop by a rider who was looking to advertise it as part of some venture he was cooking up.


----------

